# Isnt this guy a stunner (not mine) but wow



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute lil grulla splash colt! Looks like there was some white suppression to keep the white from covering the bridge of the nose completely. And the lack of white on the feet makes me think he's frame too. Very pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

His expression in that first picture is so comical that it made me laugh. What a cutie!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but I can see where some people might find him attractive.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm totally not a grullo fan, can't even say why. THIS little guy is so pretty I even think he's gorgeous!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

If have him in my field in a heartbeat! Too too adorable, will probably be a stunner. Love that short back too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! I think they need to send him to me to hide him from the world for them. He is just not what they're looking for, I'm sure.........SNORT!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

He's a cutie, but, I am just not fond of the eyes. They freak me right out.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I think he's a handsome little fellow!
He is very unusual, really like that about him.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not usually a fan of pink pigment around the eyes, but that face mask just looks like a superhero, and grullas are definitely up my alley.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Fulford15 said:


> He's a cutie, but, I am just not fond of the eyes. They freak me right out.


It's the eyes that got me, I LOVE those ice blue eyes! :lol:


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm not a fan of blue eyed horses or those with the pink/white showing at the eye, but this lil fellow is super cute!!! i'd take him home in an instant.


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

i like the color but his face is a bit creepy lol, im also not a fan of that much white on the face.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

*swoon*


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's a stunner for sure!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty baby!

I'm a real sucker for beautiful blue eyes. We have a Paint with blue eyes and I could just look into those eyes of his forever. Plus he's a really cool guy!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I am a sucker for blue eyes for sure......and the grulla color certainly does not hurt! He's a stunning colt!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Love him! Are grulla's actually born grey or is my monitor off - lol. I've got pics of my BF's grulla at birth, but my brain can't remember the color. I'll post them when I find them.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

STUNNING guy .


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

OH my gosh, he is so beautiful!!


----------

